# Milbank multimeter socket main bus overload



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

exo said:


> Has anyone used Milbank U2863 3 gang meter socket using all 3 100A mains .I came across some problem doing main service feeder calculations.Each dweling unit has demand load at approx 76A.Doing standart service size calculation it comes to 218A on a service entry cable.Nothings wrong with that but main bus rating on Milbank U2863 meter socket rated only at 200A.Something does not add up....Milbank catalog specs show 125A per position 200A main bus.
> I called Milbank.They answer was to get bigger meter socket :laughing:
> When i asked them about the numbers that do not add up they answer was this is UL approved product !


If it is rated at 125 amps per position that's 375 amps..Right?Fuzzy math..:laughing:

Are they going to have the entire 228 amps running continuously ?


Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

welcome exo

i would ask the UL listings ampacity specs.....

~CS~


----------



## exo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Thanks guys for welcome!*

Not sure about 228 amps runing continuously....most likely never going to hapen !
I like the idea about UL ampacity specs.Thanks Chicken Steven !
Problem is with el inspector that im overloading main buss according to my calculations.


----------

